# Where is the WOW???



## jttheclockman (May 19, 2015)

As I occasionally do I look back on the forum Show off your pens. I like to look for those pens that have that WOW statement. Aside from the Bash contest pens I did not see any. My opinion.

So my question is does it take a contest to drive people to make that over the top pen???  Why do we not see more of them throughout the year??? Doesn't everyone at least work on a pen that is out of their norm and push their limits???  Why do we settle for good when great is within our grasps??? Don't get me wrong there are some nice looking pens that have come through thus far but none that sets the pages here on fire. It is almost half the year already and I know summer is coming upon us and most get out of the shops. But for a site that is dedicated to pen turning it would seem to have had more WoW pens show up. 

Are you working on that WOW pen?? Am I the only one that sees things in this light???  Just bringing up a topic for discussion.


----------



## keithbyrd (May 19, 2015)

I am assuming everybody is like me - buried! 
I am working on a pen for a customer that for me is out of the box - will show it in a couple of weeks.  And I have 3-4 laying in the ready area - ready for me to have time to play!!


----------



## Dale Lynch (May 19, 2015)

Thought I had one posted in the pith,but it hasn't gained your attention.As one  segmenter to another I ask your advice on how to improve and clean up the design.


----------



## Smitty37 (May 19, 2015)

jttheclockman said:


> As I occasionally do I look back on the forum Show off your pens. I like to look for those pens that have that WOW statement. Aside from the Bash contest pens I did not see any. My opinion.
> 
> So my question is does it take a contest to drive people to make that over the top pen???  Why do we not see more of them throughout the year??? Doesn't everyone at least work on a pen that is out of their norm and push their limits???  Why do we settle for good when great is within our grasps??? Don't get me wrong there are some nice looking pens that have come through thus far but none that sets the pages here on fire. It is almost half the year already and I know summer is coming upon us and most get out of the shops. But for a site that is dedicated to pen turning it would seem to have had more WoW pens show up.
> 
> Are you working on that WOW pen?? Am I the only one that sees things in this light???  Just bringing up a topic for discussion.


I'm not 100% sure about this John, but I think maybe we've raised the bar for the "WOW" Pens.  I've only been a member for about 5 1/2 years, yet when I joined many of todays common blank offerings weren't even available. People were still debating what "kitless" meant and how much the turner had to do to call it a kitless pen.  Now there are members every week selling off all their kits to concentrate on strictly kitless....


----------



## jttheclockman (May 19, 2015)

Spanx said:


> Thought I had one posted in the pith,but it hasn't gained your attention.As one  segmenter to another I ask your advice on how to improve and clean up the design.




Dale we will have to look for that one and get back to you.










I found it and have to say job well done. The over under look is a nice touch. Maybe you could use that effect with a celtic knot or 2. Good to see some segmenting work. I am sure that pen will be well received. Nice that you showed the blank after glue up also. I am sorry I could not copy the blow up version. To be honest it maybe too busy. If you could stretch the wraps out and eliminate a couple may take on a different look. But that is the beauty of segmenting. Just tweaking here or there and you get a different look.


----------



## EBorraga (May 19, 2015)

Most of the WOW pens never get posted. I've seen many WOW pens from members on here in person.


----------



## jeff (May 19, 2015)

EBorraga said:


> Most of the WOW pens never get posted. I've seen many WOW pens from members on here in person.



I tend to agree with that.

I wonder if part of the problem is actually taking and posting a photo. A WOW pen doesn't come across that way without a WOW photo. That takes time and effort, and maybe we just haven't made it worth it to go to that trouble. Maybe we need a weekly prize for best photo. Free roll of film maybe :biggrin:


----------



## dogrunner (May 19, 2015)

I thought I had a couple nice ones


----------



## magpens (May 19, 2015)

John,

Can you please post the URL for Dale's pen that you posted a pic of today at 7:55 pm PDT.  I think I might have missed the OP and I would like to see it please.

I agree with Smitty .... the WOW-bar has been raised substantially in the last 2 or so years.  I could name a number of contributors that have WOWed me in the past 4 months, but if I named them I am sure I would leave out others and I don't want to offend anyone, by my increasingly poor memory, and thereby embarrass myself.


----------



## Dale Lynch (May 19, 2015)

John,here is one I did with2 1/2 twists on a capped pen.Do you prefer this or maybe soomething in between.http://www.penturners.org/forum/att...ge-zebrawood-segmented-spiral-dscn0591-1-.jpg


----------



## magpens (May 19, 2015)

That's WOW, IMHO !!!! ..... WISH *I* could do that !!!!

BTW, what pen kit is that ? ..... don't recognize it.


----------



## Dale Lynch (May 20, 2015)

Mal,it's a coyote from laserlines.Thanks.


----------



## jttheclockman (May 20, 2015)

magpens said:


> John,
> 
> Can you please post the URL for Dale's pen that you posted a pic of today at 7:55 pm PDT.  I think I might have missed the OP and I would like to see it please.
> 
> I agree with Smitty .... the WOW-bar has been raised substantially in the last 2 or so years.  I could name a number of contributors that have WOWed me in the past 4 months, but if I named them I am sure I would leave out others and I don't want to offend anyone, by my increasingly poor memory, and thereby embarrass myself.




This is in the latest PITH pen exchange going on.

http://www.penturners.org/forum/f70/may-2015-pith-pictures-132374/#post1768763


----------



## jttheclockman (May 20, 2015)

EBorraga said:


> Most of the WOW pens never get posted. I've seen many WOW pens from members on here in person.





jeff said:


> EBorraga said:
> 
> 
> > Most of the WOW pens never get posted. I've seen many WOW pens from members on here in person.
> ...




I am a bit shocked about this. If this is the case then that is disappointing. There have been a few people here that have taken the time and effort to help with the taking of photos. They have done tutorials and other things. It really is not hard to get a decent photo. It does not have to be museum quality. I have always said if someone takes the time to make a standout piece why not take a little time to take a photo of it and share??? Not sure of this mentality. 

Now if you are going to tell me they do not want to share in fear of being ripped off or copied, then I understand. This has been the case here before.   

I do hope things change.


----------



## jttheclockman (May 20, 2015)

magpens said:


> John,
> 
> Can you please post the URL for Dale's pen that you posted a pic of today at 7:55 pm PDT.  I think I might have missed the OP and I would like to see it please.
> 
> I agree with Smitty .... the WOW-bar has been raised substantially in the last 2 or so years.  I could name a number of contributors that have WOWed me in the past 4 months, but if I named them I am sure I would leave out others and I don't want to offend anyone, by my increasingly poor memory, and thereby embarrass myself.



I am sorry but I do not agree with that statement. That is like saying we have reached the Apex, the summit in the penturning world. We as a penturning community must step up our game. To do this we need to push each other to try new things. It has been mentioned that people are shunning the kits and going kitless. I do not see that at all here. I see an occassional so-called kitless pen made but for the majority of pens shown here they are kit pens and with so many more kits coming out each month seems like, that people are relying more on the kit to do the talking. The use of different materials has help us expand the look of our pens over the years. Much more to choose from than years gone by. Methods of casting, doing segment work and combining materials has grown. We grow with it but you do not stop growing.

I am a believer that we have just begun to experience the new wave of pen making. The ideas are endless. We can not be afraid to experiment and fail. We are the premiere pen turning site on the net. Raising the so called BAR is what we do. The sky is the limit. You need to trust your imagination. There is no failure, only learning sessions.  





Spanx said:


> John,here is one I did with2 1/2 twists on a capped pen.Do you prefer this or maybe soomething in between.http://www.penturners.org/forum/att...ge-zebrawood-segmented-spiral-dscn0591-1-.jpg



Dale 

I am thinking somewhere in between I guess. It takes on a different look when using a 2 piece kit as opposed to a one piece. This is only my opinion so take for what it is worth. Good luck and keep at it. Good to see another segmenter.


----------



## skiprat (May 20, 2015)

jeff said:


> EBorraga said:
> 
> 
> > Most of the WOW pens never get posted. I've seen many WOW pens from members on here in person.
> ...



Wow Jeff, I hope you're not saying that some people are deliberately taking poor pics to hide poor work? My pics are never fantastic but like many others, I most often point out my own flaws. 

Someone else here ( who I hate to admit, CAN take good pics) said something very similar recently and I think crappy comments like his will just make people post less. 

John, how about you start the ink flowing with another of your cool creations?


----------



## Kragax (May 20, 2015)

WOW


----------



## jttheclockman (May 20, 2015)

skiprat said:


> jeff said:
> 
> 
> > EBorraga said:
> ...




Skip

I hear you and have mentioned this time and again. I would love to do just this. It has been a year now since I was able to use my tools in the shop. Hopefully in about one month I will get the alls clear from the DRs. I am feeling a whole lot better. 

In the mean time your work always comes to mind when I think and talk about WOW pens. You are truly one of the artists that remain on this site. So keep them coming and i too hope the photo thing is not the issue that keeps people away from showing off their work.  If everyone took on that attitude this site would not be in existence.


----------



## Smitty37 (May 20, 2015)

jttheclockman said:


> magpens said:
> 
> 
> > John,
> ...


No one suggested that raising the bar was a bad thing.  What I said is that many of the pens now routinely shown here and are not exceptional, would have been WOW pens a few years ago. Many of the blanks, that were WOW and used by only a small number of turners a few years back are common today.  Many more people have gotten into segmenting and inlays making it more difficult to come up with WOW combinations that a couple of years back also.  *So if it the job of member to raise the bar as you correctly stated members are doing that.*  But, going with raising the bar are increased expectations.  It just take more to impress me than it used to. For instance,  I have some pretty impressive segmented pens in my collection and someone really has to come up with something pretty unusual for me to be "WOWed" with a segmented pen.  I also have a few pens in my collection with self made plastics and resins that when I got them were WOW pens --- now seeing similar pens is not at all unusual.   

I think is short, pen makers have just gotten better.  And, with that, we are just used to seeing very good work every day.


----------



## BSea (May 20, 2015)

Maybe it just takes more to WOW us. I know the 1st pen I made, I was so impressed, as were my wife & kids.  It was a walnut slimline.

Now, when I come up with something I think is pretty cool, all I normally get is yawns.  

When someone has been on this forum for a few years and has a few hundred pens under their belt, the pens don't just jump off the page like they did when we 1st joined. I kind of relate it to Disney World.  The 1st time I went (In the mid 70's), the ride on the monorail to the park was worth the price of admission.  The last time I went with my kids when they were in Jr High, the monorail was about as exciting as riding a city bus.


----------



## Rounder (May 20, 2015)

I think everyone's WOW level is different. A person can make a pen and to them it is WOW, I made that, then post it and they get let's say a 150 views, no comments and no likes. They don't feel so WOW anymore and think maybe they are wasting time posting. And as you said, this is the premier pen website so there are lots of people making pens that can be WOW on another site but not so WOW here. IAP has so many talented people, that WOW becomes the new normal and then you have to find the WOW WOW to really think a pen is WOW.


----------



## Carl Fisher (May 20, 2015)

Hopefully WOW pens are in customers hands and never even have a chance to get posted.  I know most of my work that has really required me to reach for new skills and ideas have been because of the customer driving the design.  

And to that end, they end up on Instagram and my Facebook feed for marketing reasons but never really end up here because of time constraints.


----------



## Smitty37 (May 20, 2015)

Carl Fisher said:


> Hopefully WOW pens are in customers hands and never even have a chance to get posted.  I know most of my work that has really required me to reach for new skills and ideas have been because of the customer driving the design.
> 
> And to that end, they end up on Instagram and my Facebook feed for marketing reasons but never really end up here because of time constraints.


Some of your segmenting was included in what I was referring to when I said that to be WOW to me segmenting has to be pretty special and exceptional.


----------



## Carl Fisher (May 20, 2015)

Smitty37 said:


> Carl Fisher said:
> 
> 
> > Hopefully WOW pens are in customers hands and never even have a chance to get posted.  I know most of my work that has really required me to reach for new skills and ideas have been because of the customer driving the design.
> ...



Much appreciated. It's been a while since either Chrissy or I have pushed ourselves in the segmenting realm, but I've been able to take that knowledge and apply it in other ways to push my "kitless" designs with custom trim rings and mixing materials in general.

I've got some ideas floating around in my head, but finding the time to implement them is difficult lately.


----------



## Dalecamino (May 20, 2015)

What does it take to make WOW in a pen? I'll give it a shot.


----------



## jttheclockman (May 20, 2015)

Carl Fisher said:


> Hopefully WOW pens are in customers hands and never even have a chance to get posted.  I know most of my work that has really required me to reach for new skills and ideas have been because of the customer driving the design.
> 
> And to that end, they end up on Instagram and my Facebook feed for marketing reasons but never really end up here because of time constraints.



Well Carl I do not believe this. If you have the time to post them on those sites then you have the time to post here as well. It is a digital photo that takes very little time to post. Now like i said some people refrain from posting here because of fear of being copied, but if you are putting them out on the net in other formats then they are there to be seen anyway. 

You brought up a good point about customers driving some designs. That is a good source for ideas and I am happy for you that you have an outlet to sell your pens. But i think you are denying some of us the pleasure of seeing some of your work.  




BSea said:


> Maybe it just takes more to WOW us. I know the 1st pen I made, I was so impressed, as were my wife & kids.  It was a walnut slimline.
> 
> Now, when I come up with something I think is pretty cool, all I normally get is yawns.
> 
> When someone has been on this forum for a few years and has a few hundred pens under their belt, the pens don't just jump off the page like they did when we 1st joined. I kind of relate it to Disney World.  The 1st time I went (In the mid 70's), the ride on the monorail to the park was worth the price of admission.  The last time I went with my kids when they were in Jr High, the monorail was about as exciting as riding a city bus.





Bob there is probably some truth to this for sure. Add in the fact that we all make pens. Heck that is why we are here. But with that said and I have been here for 10 years+ and i still get excited when I see something that is over the top. We have a Bash every year and within that party there are contests and there are quite a few people who enter. They take the time to make something above and beyond what they normally do and why because they know the other members are doing the same. So the instinct of competition has driven them to another level. I think we all fall into that norm syndrome. We see something we like and give it a try. Instead of expanding on it or taking it to a new level. I can not see a reason why we can not push ourselves somewhat while we still enjoy the hobby. I know there are going to be those that say all they do this is for a hobby to give out pens. To you I say I feel sorry for you. Making something above your talent level should be a rewarding effect and this may push you even higher . 

I believe in what has been started here. I believe the very basic concept of this site was to share and learn and teach with each other to expand and enjoy this hobby. If we let ourselves become so complacent then the excitement dwindles. We all remember the excitement when we made our first pen. I believe we all still can summons that excitement over and over again.


----------



## Carl Fisher (May 20, 2015)

Instagram and Facebook get uploaded directly from my phone as I do work in progress pictures.  To that end, it takes me 30 seconds to take a picture and post it to both feeds.  It's a little more complicated to email myself the photo or upload it to my google drive and then come to a computer, pull it, get to the site, start a new post, add the attachments, etc...

So honestly, yes it does take more time to do so.

Now if I'm doing an actual photo shoot on the camera and taking time to do post processing and such, then sure I'll upload them here as well but that doesn't happen much lately.


----------



## Carl Fisher (May 20, 2015)

BSea said:


> Maybe it just takes more to WOW us. I know the 1st pen I made, I was so impressed, as were my wife & kids.  It was a walnut slimline.
> 
> Now, when I come up with something I think is pretty cool, all I normally get is yawns.
> 
> When someone has been on this forum for a few years and has a few hundred pens under their belt, the pens don't just jump off the page like they did when we 1st joined. I kind of relate it to Disney World.  The 1st time I went (In the mid 70's), the ride on the monorail to the park was worth the price of admission.  The last time I went with my kids when they were in Jr High, the monorail was about as exciting as riding a city bus.



This is also a large part of it.

Honestly the stuff that I used to WOW over has become so much the normal that I don't see benefit in posting them much anymore. Let's just say I'm numb to everything but those that truly stand out as artistic and there HAVE been quite a few of those from many of our members, but it's not a daily occurrence and I wouldn't expect it to be as these types of pens take time.


----------



## Cwalker935 (May 20, 2015)

I probably post too many pens and yes many of them do not have the wow factor.  I enjoy seeing what others are doing particularly those that are just starting out and are posting pens that show there progression. 

 That having been said, my idea of the wow factor may not be the same of others.  I posted my jewel beetle wing pen that placed 2nd at the MAPG and thought it would generate some discussion given the unusual nature of the blank and the amount of work involved.  It got less attention and discussion than some of my other pens that were in my opinion much more mundane.

Given that I would ask, what are the characteristics of a WOW factor pen?  Does it have to be kitless, can it only be made by someone with a CNC or a pen wizard, etc?  I enjoy seeing even simple pens that are well turned and well photographed.  That having been said the WOW factor is quite a bit higher during the bashes.


----------



## Carl Fisher (May 20, 2015)

Personally I think it's hard to wrap a definition around a WOW pen, but it's one of those things that you know it when you see it. And you're absolutely right that it's subjective and will be different for everyone. 

My first purpleheart slimline was a WOW pen for ME because I'd never turned a pen before.  My first cross cut spalted hickory pen was a WOW pen for ME because it was difficult to turn and keep in one piece.  My son's amboyna burl zen was a WOW pen for ME because it was the most advanced pen he'd done to that point 100% on his own. 

But none of those honestly would be WOW pens if posted here because they are just normal every day pens with a single material that we've all seen 1000 times by now.  I'm not saying this as a discouragement to anyone who is still WOWed by those pens, but just that the longer we are on the form, the harder it is to elicit that response.


----------



## Cwalker935 (May 20, 2015)

Carl Fisher said:


> Personally I think it's hard to wrap a definition around a WOW pen, but it's one of those things that you know it when you see it. And you're absolutely right that it's subjective and will be different for everyone.
> 
> My first purpleheart slimline was a WOW pen for ME because I'd never turned a pen before.  My first cross cut spalted hickory pen was a WOW pen for ME because it was difficult to turn and keep in one piece.  My son's amboyna burl zen was a WOW pen for ME because it was the most advanced pen he'd done to that point 100% on his own.
> 
> But none of those honestly would be WOW pens if posted here because they are just normal every day pens with a single material that we've all seen 1000 times by now.  I'm not saying this as a discouragement to anyone who is still WOWed by those pens, but just that the longer we are on the form, the harder it is to elicit that response.



For the most part, I agree with you.  However, I am sometimes wowed by pens that would otherwise be ho hum if it they were turned by new turners.  Perhaps I simply have not been here long enough to get jaded.  In other words my WOW factor varies with the poster and I like to encourage others in their progression and like to be encouraged in mine as well.  "Show off your pens" posts are usually greatly outnumbered by "casual conversation" posts, why is that? Is it because we have created expectations that are to meet?   I would like to see more pens even if they do not wow me.


----------



## Super Dave (May 20, 2015)

Some of us might be better Pen Makers than Photraphers. I'm sure there are a lot of pens that get sold or given away without the thought of taking a picture and posting. Just a thought.....

Dave


----------



## Brian G (May 20, 2015)

My WOW pens always come out MOM pens.


----------



## chartle (May 20, 2015)

Best I got


----------



## Carl Fisher (May 20, 2015)

Cwalker935 said:


> For the most part, I agree with you.  However, I am sometimes wowed by pens that would otherwise be ho hum if it they were turned by new turners.  Perhaps I simply have not been here long enough to get jaded.  In other words my WOW factor varies with the poster and I like to encourage others in their progression and like to be encouraged in mine as well.  "Show off your pens" posts are usually greatly outnumbered by "casual conversation" posts, why is that? Is it because we have created expectations that are to meet?   I would like to see more pens even if they do not wow me.



I'm wasn't attempting to sound jaded and I hope my comments don't turn someone off from posting their hard work in SOYP.  I was really speaking to my own work in that if my own work doesn't WOW me, I don't go out of my way to post it in SOYP anymore unless it's a work I'm really excited about.

However to that end, the last 3 full custom pens I did post I poured a lot of effort into, advanced my skill set and was really proud of and they got less likes and comments than I've seen some kit pens with a simple finial replacement or similar receive. I'm not fishing for compliments, I just didn't feel many were interested anymore so I don't go out of my way to share.

And yes, there are some pens/designs I keep strictly off social media in general.


----------



## chartle (May 20, 2015)

chartle said:


> Best I got



Still working on getting my photo studio up.


----------



## jttheclockman (May 21, 2015)

Well I have read a lot of the comments and I agree we all have our own WOW button that needs to be pushed to get excited. Yes WoW is different for all of us. I also agree that not every pen gets shown here and I am the same way. But if we put an extra amount of effort in making that special pen I would think that you would want as many people to see it as possible unless and I hate to keep bringing this up, you do not want to share for fear of copycats. 

I realize that this site is more geared toward beginners these days and there are more and more joining every day. Now being new to pen turning the WOW factor will be different. 

But with all that said I still can not wrap my head around the fact when Bash time comes some of the best pens get shown. How many times do you read oh how hard it is to vote for just one. Outside of an occassional Skiprat pen the level of WOW pens to me is way down. It does not have to be a kitless pen. I have seen plenty of kit used pens that are well done and deserve that extra look. So do not use that as an excuse. 

That is why I asked, does it take competition to push ourselves  to make that special pen. Maybe i am way off base here and this is what it is today. Maybe we do not care enough to go that extra mile. I am sure of one thing though, when that WOW pen shows up here we all will know it. Enjoy. 

I want to thank everyone for the feedback. Happy Penturning.


----------



## Dale Lynch (May 21, 2015)

It doesn't take me a contest,I have shown every pen I have made.I try somethimg new,or push my luck trying to advance an existing design.Gonna try a new to me cutting and lamination tech. next.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (May 21, 2015)

John, you asked and ye shall receive:biggrin::biggrin:
*WOW!
Thanks JT
*


----------



## skiprat (May 21, 2015)

Well John, it's been a while since I saw a Wow either...:redface:
....but I found this one that actually had about 8 'Wow's' :biggrin:  but unlike your wonderful Panache, which has 50 ish 'Likes', mine had absolutely  *none*...:redface:

But as it's been a few years since that pen of mine, I figured it would be ok to show newer members that you don't need expensive tools to make a neat pen.

How much longer do you think it will take for you to get back in the shop? 
Why don't you start by doing an in-depth tutorial with loads of pics and dimensions of your set up where you made the router jig to make that pen?
I've shown my set-up loads of times but not everyone has a metal lathe or the capacity to make up metal accessories to hold power tools, like I'm lucky to have.


----------



## SteveJ (May 21, 2015)

skiprat said:


> Well John, it's been a while since I saw a Wow either...:redface:
> ....but I found this one that actually had about 8 'Wow's' :biggrin:  but unlike your wonderful Panache, which has 50 ish 'Likes', mine had absolutely  *none*...:redface:



Steve - your pen was posted before the like button was added - you didn't get any "likes" but that pen sure did impress a whole lot of people (like every pen I remember you posting here).  Over 100 posts proclaiming their admiration for one true WOW pen.


----------



## skiprat (May 21, 2015)

SMJ1957 said:


> skiprat said:
> 
> 
> > Well John, it's been a while since I saw a Wow either...:redface:
> ...



LOL, I knew that Steve, I was just pulling John's leg:wink:


----------



## Ironwood (May 21, 2015)

skiprat said:


> ....but I found this one that actually had about 8 'Wow's' :biggrin:  but unlike your wonderful Panache, which has 50 ish 'Likes', mine had absolutely  *none*...:redface:


WOW Skip !!! I couldn't help myself, I gave you the first "like" on that masterpiece.


----------



## Carl Fisher (May 21, 2015)

skiprat said:


> Well John, it's been a while since I saw a Wow either...:redface:
> ....but I found this one that actually had about 8 'Wow's' :biggrin:  but unlike your wonderful Panache, which has 50 ish 'Likes', mine had absolutely  *none*...:redface:
> 
> But as it's been a few years since that pen of mine, I figured it would be ok to show newer members that you don't need expensive tools to make a neat pen.
> ...




Ok, that pen doesn't get a wow...that one gets a OMG I WANT THAT!


----------



## RustySplinters (May 21, 2015)

I think that some of the WOW pens also tend to get "drowned" out.  Because of the influx of new users there is a rapid amount of posting and posts stay on the recent threads for a smaller amount of time.  Unless one goes through the actual topic page, posts are not going to be seen very much.


----------



## Smitty37 (May 21, 2015)

That one belongs in my collection Skip.....


----------



## mark james (May 21, 2015)

Brian G said:


> My WOW pens always come out MOM pens.



Stand on your head...  They'll look amazing :laugh:


----------



## mark james (May 21, 2015)

Steve, thanks for sharing that link.  Amazing!  I wanted to ask if you actually did that by hand...  read the comments and found out.  My impression went up very quickly!


----------



## dansills (May 21, 2015)

Carl Fisher said:


> Instagram and Facebook get uploaded directly from my phone as I do work in progress pictures.  To that end, it takes me 30 seconds to take a picture and post it to both feeds.  It's a little more complicated to email myself the photo or upload it to my google drive and then come to a computer, pull it, get to the site, start a new post, add the attachments, etc...
> 
> So honestly, yes it does take more time to do so.
> 
> Now if I'm doing an actual photo shoot on the camera and taking time to do post processing and such, then sure I'll upload them here as well but that doesn't happen much lately.



++1


----------



## SDB777 (May 21, 2015)

Some folks might not want to show off a WOW pen(s), in fear of everyone jumping in a copying the WOW...

Never use to see 'steampunk' being offered by the Chinese kit makers, none those are a dime a dozen...devaluing the original designs.




Scott (JMHO) B


----------



## jttheclockman (May 21, 2015)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> John, you asked and ye shall receive:biggrin::biggrin:
> *WOW!
> Thanks JT
> *



OK I have a few replys that I need to reply to

Thanks Roy for posting. Skiprat brought this one up also in another thread and yes that was a couple years ago. Thanks for the accolades. 






skiprat said:


> Well John, it's been a while since I saw a Wow either...:redface:
> ....but I found this one that actually had about 8 'Wow's' :biggrin:  but unlike your wonderful Panache, which has 50 ish 'Likes', mine had absolutely  *none*...:redface:
> 
> But as it's been a few years since that pen of mine, I figured it would be ok to show newer members that you don't need expensive tools to make a neat pen.
> ...




Hello again Skipster. 

As far as my use of the router on this pen and others that I have done I was asked about a tutorial by a few people. I am not good at those but if you recall I did do somewhat of a tutorial in the Segmenting forum which for all is a very interesting forum and if you are serious about segmenting you should check it out. I was happy to be instrumental in getting that started and getting the approval of Jeff. The so-called tutorial is called "My Jig" There was actually one person who followed through with making it and producing a couple very nice pens. Not sure what happened to him because i do not see him on the site. 

Now Skip you are showing off and i love it. The pen you shown is just a tip of the iceberg as they say. 

I want all to see what WOW pens really look like. If this does not get you excited when you look through this album then you need to check your pulse. Skip your work stands alone and yes every pen you show gets rave reviews and tons of them. There were a few people that came through here that commanded that attention. You are probably the last one left so do not leave us.

Folks sit back and enjoy the show and marvel at a true master. Oh by the way The Trade Center pens are my favs.

Skiprat Pens - Home Page



SDB777 said:


> Some folks might not want to show off a WOW pen(s), in fear of everyone jumping in a copying the WOW...
> 
> Never use to see 'steampunk' being offered by the Chinese kit makers, none those are a dime a dozen...devaluing the original designs.
> 
> ...




Hello Scott

 I have brought this up once before in another thread somewhere. I can not believe that the so-called Steampunk or watch-part pen has not been copied and mass produced. I also brought up the fact that there are a ton of ideas that can be incorporated into that design to enhance it and change the look. I am surprised no one has done them. When I do get back into making pens I plan on showing what can be done with those and hopefully others will expand on it.


----------



## PenPal (May 21, 2015)

John cast your eyes down one from your entry the White Shadow IS a WOW the last one you referred to the PITH pen you treated as open slather with your suggestions not simply implying how really good and wow making it is. Why bother to impress the unimpressible.

Peter.


----------



## jttheclockman (May 21, 2015)

pwhay said:


> John cast your eyes down one from your entry the White Shadow IS a WOW the last one you referred to the PITH pen you treated as open slather with your suggestions not simply implying how really good and wow making it is. Why bother to impress the unimpressible.
> 
> Peter.



Peter

Not sure where you are going with this statement. First off I was replying to the poster that directed a question at me. I am sure there will be many fine pens within that Pith. I started this topic as a conversation piece and it has been pointed out by many here that WOW is in the eyes of the beholder which I am totally on board with.


----------



## Lucky2 (May 21, 2015)

John, I would like to know why it it that with every question you ask, you have to put either a double or triple question mark after each question? It is very annoying to read your statements because of this, mostly now I pass on you comments partly because of this habit. One question mark does the same thing as many do, and many don't make your question any more important. Please consider asking like most people do, one question mark is all they use. This may seem petty to you, but to me, like I posted it's very annoying.
Len


----------



## robutacion (May 21, 2015)

Hi folks,

I haven't read all the post but I'm responding to the OP so, if someone has already touched the subject, I apologise in advance. 

There may be more than one reason, and one that comes to mind, is the known fact that, if you make a signature piece or you made a pen that you don't want to be copied, over and over, you just don't show it here or any other Web forum.

There is common knowledge and this has been discussed to death that, there is a lot of talent and brains, among IAP members however, not everyone have that creative edge to come up with something new but, seeing something that captures their attention, is all its needed for some of them to get working and endup with something based on someone else's idea that, is many cases, is even better made than the original, after all, creativity and workmanship/craftsmanship/golden hands, are two very different issues/realities..!

So, where am I going with this...??? I'm providing my opinion on the question asked by the OP...!:wink::biggrin:

So, I intend no offence to anyone, that can be in any of the categories I mention above...!

Cheers
George


----------



## jttheclockman (May 21, 2015)

Lucky2 said:


> John, I would like to know why it it that with every question you ask, you have to put either a double or triple question mark after each question? It is very annoying to read your statements because of this, mostly now I pass on you comments partly because of this habit. One question mark does the same thing as many do, and many don't make your question any more important. Please consider asking like most people do, one question mark is all they use. This may seem petty to you, but to me, like I posted it's very annoying.
> Len




Len

I am sorry if that is annoying. It is just a habit Nothing is meant by it. Sometimes when people post threads and there is a question in there it gets lost and that is something I have been doing for years. If it bothers you then please by all means just put me on your ignore list!!!!!!! Man there is so many more important things wrong in the world than things like that. I hate when people tex message and use all those abbreviations but i am not going to commit suicide over it. Have a great day


----------



## Smitty37 (May 21, 2015)

jttheclockman said:


> Lucky2 said:
> 
> 
> > John, I would like to know why it it that with every question you ask, you have to put either a double or triple question mark after each question? It is very annoying to read your statements because of this, mostly now I pass on you comments partly because of this habit. One question mark does the same thing as many do, and many don't make your question any more important. Please consider asking like most people do, one question mark is all they use. This may seem petty to you, but to me, like I posted it's very annoying.
> ...


I solved that problem --- I don't accept text messages on my phone and if one comes in on my computer I delete it without reading it.
I refuse to learn a foreign language at my age.


----------



## robutacion (May 21, 2015)

Lucky2 said:


> John, I would like to know why it it that with every question you ask, you have to put either a double or triple question mark after each question? It is very annoying to read your statements because of this, mostly now I pass on you comments partly because of this habit. One question mark does the same thing as many do, and many don't make your question any more important. Please consider asking like most people do, one question mark is all they use. This may seem petty to you, but to me, like I posted it's very annoying.
> Len



Hi Len,

Interestingly and admittingly, I have also that "habit" and, I never had anyone make any remarks in that regard.  Being guilty of such habit, I'm not aware if that means anything in the "symbols world", such as writing in capitals, means shouting, in the Internet language so, I would be most interested in know if that has any significance or not, appart from being "annoying" to you and possibly, other people, and that is precisely the reason why I'm using the opportunity to learn something new...!

In my case however, I have a meaning for multiple question marks and, believe it or not, I believed until now that, multiple question marks at the end of a sentence, to actually say something...!

So, what does that mean/say to me...?  

The higher the interest, expectation of the question, the more question symbols are use.  For example, if I have a simple question but, in a scale of 1 to 10, signifies a 2, I would use one symbol (?), if the question is based upon something that has great significance to me, and a 10 out of 10,  I tend to use 3 symbols (???)

This has been some how "confirmed" but responses from other people that, consider the number of question marks, the significance/importance of the question.

By all means, I'm saying that, this is correct and acceptable in the English language structure, from where I come from (Portugal) and since I was a little kid, I saw these multiple symbols at the end of a sentence/question.

I can also say that, I do not recall if at school, I was ever corrected and if this was allowed or not in the classroom, home -work, etc., but I wouldn't be surprised if I was...!

I'm still learning so, if this is a big thing to some people, I would like to know...!

Please, don't fill this thread with any replies to my observation, if you would like, PM me instead and keep this thread, clean(ish)...!:wink::biggrin:

PS: I'm referring to any writing I make in forums, etc., I do not "text" messages, nor I read any of them, regardless.  I don't even own a mobile phone..! Hold on, I'm lying, I have a tablet that come with a 1GB of data, and I can make calls and send SMS's but, I don't use it for that so, any messages/sms's, go straight to the bin unopened/unread...!

Cheers
George


----------



## jttheclockman (May 22, 2015)

George don't worry about it. Together we will start a new trend. Seems like one pops up everyday. You can't even play scrabble these days with all the new words they keep adding. Maybe i will start using these :question::question::question: Does that help


----------



## Russ Hewitt (May 23, 2015)

I suppose that everyone has their own definitions of WOW.  I am just getting started at this, but I have already decided that I do not particularly like segmented pens as a group or many of the pens made with unique materials. For me, a  WOW pen is one where the wood or acrylic exhibits a natural beauty. Many of the segmented pens are extremely difficult to make and are very complex, but that does not necessarily mean they are naturally beautiful.  Unique an/or difficult do not automatically make something beautiful.  I have seen segmented pens that I do like, but they typically have naturally beautiful materials. The materials are what I found appealing, not necessarily the segmenting.   But then, that is why they have chocolate and vanilla and Ford and Chevrolet.


----------

